# Help!! He can't dive! Poor guy is struggling :(



## alostfirefly (Jan 20, 2011)

My Kosh was just fine when I left him before class this morning.. He's been a very active bugger since I put him back in his big bowl and I just changed the water a couple days ago. I am unable to change it daily on Monday or Tuesdays cause I have no time, but I do change part of it. I was going to change it today.. He's so bloated and can't stay straight 

Please answer these questions as it will help us help you.
Housing 
What size is your tank? 1.5 gallon bowl
What temperature is your tank? 78 degrees F
Does your tank have a filter? No
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Is your tank heated? Yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? None

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Small betta pellets
How often do you feed your betta fish? every other day, sometimes every 2 days.

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? daily or every other day
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? All of it
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Aqueon water conditioner

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? Have not tested it, no way to.
If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? His belly is bigger on one side
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? Nothing until today. He can't swim downwards and stay there. He's resting on top of the water
When did you start noticing the symptoms? Today
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? No clue what to do 
Does your fish have any history of being ill? No history of being ill
How old is your fish (approximately)? I've had him 2 months.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Sounds like swim bladder disorder, which is caused by bloating and constipation. Fast him for a few days. If you have any daphnia, it works as a great natural laxative. You could also try a deshelled pea.

Do an epsom salt treatment; you can find epsom salt at the pharmacy. Add 1 tsp epsom salt per gallon for two days, then add 2 tsp per gallon for eight days, doing 100% water changes every day.

How many pellets do you usually feed him?


----------



## alostfirefly (Jan 20, 2011)

I can fast him for a few days. He's got me so worried  

I have no way to the pharmacy since I have no car. Part of living on a college campus  But I can change his water. Should I do that now? I'm scared to disturb him


----------



## alostfirefly (Jan 20, 2011)

What about sea salt??


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

NO DO NOT PUT THAT IN, NOT EVER.
>~<; He is a fresh water fish...

If you cant get any epsom salt (which is also often sold at walmarts and places like that, too, if it makes a difference..) then dont add anything.

Just do the change for now, Id say.


----------



## alostfirefly (Jan 20, 2011)

I asked my dorm floor if they have any epsom salt so let's hope someone has some :/


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

They very well could- its common for pedicures and stuff. if you have female friends into that sorta thing, try asking them. Also, people who are into sports may have it to ease stressed muscles. You might be surprised who has it, you can go around asking. Ive done it before...heh heh ;p (And met some interesting folks in the process..)


----------



## alostfirefly (Jan 20, 2011)

I wrote it on the bathroom mirrors in dry erase marker and put it on my door. Hoping for a response


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

Good luck- hope if/when you get it your fishy's feelin' betta! (pun intended!)


----------



## alostfirefly (Jan 20, 2011)

Girls are amazing! Someone had some epsom salt!! I put in 1 tsp tonight then I'll change his water tomorrow and do the same. Then on Friday start the 8 days thing. If I change it friday, since he's sick, should I take him home for the weekend? Or just leave him so he doesn't get stressed from travel?


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

How far are you going? And for how long?

Bettas can go a while just fine without food, but you might want to keep monitoring him..

What I find to be good, regardless of the duration of the trip, is to put them in a STRONG bag (like the kind you get when you get fish from the pet store, theyre thick and put them in that rather than their cups. If you dont have this, you can double up a few baggies. Opt not to have ziplock, unless its the bigger ones. Sandwhich baggies are a smidge small.

Do not feed him the night before or that time before you leave, use his old tank water for the water in his baggie. Change the water about a day before so its clean but comfortable and hes not stressed. When youre traveling, keep him in your lap to keep him warm (itll be justtt right in temp ;D) haha. If youre driving, you can still do this, too. Keep him wrapped in a paper towel or something to darken it and keep him less stressed..


----------



## alostfirefly (Jan 20, 2011)

I'll be going roughly 45 minutes away for 2 days. I usually just leave him for that long then make him my first priority when I get back.

There is improvement! I don't know how well he can go under but he is able to dive better. Thank god. This makes me even less keen to disturb him.


----------



## alostfirefly (Jan 20, 2011)

He can swim again!! He's just staring and hovering around the middle like he used to do when he wanted fed lol. But I'm still gonna fast him for a couple more days. Should I continue with the epsom salt treatment?


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I would continue until the recommended treatment time is up. And if its for only two days, I'd leave him there, change the water the day before you go and change when you get back. Feed him normally for that day, before you leave, and then when you get back normally.
He'd be fine c:


----------



## alostfirefly (Jan 20, 2011)

Alright thanks so much! I'm so glad he's starting to feel better. He isn't very happy with me though cause I changed things up on him lol.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Heehee, he's okay, just grumpy ;p
Im glad to hear he's doing well.


----------



## alostfirefly (Jan 20, 2011)

He's not grumpy now! He's starting a beautiful bubble nest, and I'm about change his water in an hour lol, so he'll be grump again. I love him so much!!


----------

